# My Haunted breakfast!



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

Today is my birthday so made a Haunt Breakfast! I thought this was an appropriate forum to post this on. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great Happy Birthday breakfast. And Birthday wishes to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, adorable


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yummmmmm. That looks scary Good! Happy birthday.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Feb 13, 2015)

well this maybe late but happy birthday, i'm hungry now


----------

